# Help with Cleric/Inquisitor multiclass



## RBolyar2 (Sep 30, 2011)

So almost set to join an active Carrion Crown campaign. I'll start out as level two, and will be playing a human. Was wondering if anyone might be able to assist me in creating a Cleric/Inquisitor multiclass, or could outline the pros and cons of a said class. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SteelDraco (Sep 30, 2011)

Huh. What do you intend to get out of multiclassing? Spellcasting classes are the hardest hit, and those are both spellcasting classes with significant overlap in what they do. Are you wanting a bunch of low-level domain powers? That'd be the best reason I can think of to go cleric/inquisitor.


----------



## Dingo333 (Sep 30, 2011)

Pros:
2 Domains and an inquisition
Channel energy
Judgments
Stern Gaze/monster Lore


Cons:
Weaken spellcasting [you will have a lot of 1st level spells, but as you progress, your spells are lower level as opposed to a single class(lvl 10 cleric has lvl 5 spells while a 5 cleric 5 inquisitor has C: lvl 3, I: lvl 2)]
Weaken judgments(vs a single class) [effect is not visible till later levels]
Weaken Channel(vs a single class) [DC is lower, less dice as you advance, not visible till later levels]
Weaken Inquisitor abilities that depend on level (stern gaze, track)
Slower to gain many of the inquisitor abilities

In the begining, you come out slightly ahead of a cleric due to the extra skill points and abilities an inquisitor gives but the benefit quickly drops away. For example, your BaB is +0 as a Cleric 1, Inquisitor 1. If you went Cleric or Inquisitor 2 you would have a +1.

I would recommend straight inquisitor, it is a lot of fun and should give the party whatever it needs (it can still spontaneously cast cure spells along with any spell it knows)


----------



## RBolyar2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dingo333 said:


> Pros:
> 2 Domains and an inquisition
> Channel energy
> Judgments
> ...




So saying I go Inquisitor for 2 levels. Would it make any sense to take Heavy Armor Proficiency? Or would I have just been better off selecting a Paladin in that case?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 30, 2011)

Inquisitors have to share domains with the cleric, you don't get to have a net total of 3, the inquisitor one has to be one of the cleric choices.  So the multiclass doesn't even give your cleric an extra domain, if that was what you were drawn to.


----------



## RBolyar2 (Sep 30, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Inquisitors have to share domains with the cleric, you don't get to have a net total of 3, the inquisitor one has to be one of the cleric choices. So the multiclass doesn't even give your cleric an extra domain, if that was what you were drawn to.




Yes sir, it was. As it is, likely will be going Inquisitor while possibly mixing in a BAB class like fighter or cavalier or something. Trying to figure out a backstory while making it work with Pathfinder's multiclassing system... kinda tricky tricky


----------



## Dingo333 (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually, an Inquisition replaces the normal domain ability, so in effect, yes he could get 3, 1 just has to be an inquisition

if you want a guy in a metal can, 2 levels of paladin are probally best. personally I find heavy armor to be more of a hindrance then a help. It puts all or almost all of your restricted (flat foot and touch AC) AC into Flat footed, useful if you are surprised and ambushed a lot, but worthless against enemy spell casters or anything with a touch attack. It also slows you down to 20 ft, even in mithral heavy armor

Since you want to do 2WF, you want a high dex. And in Heavy armor, it is kinda wasted

it is your choice, but my recommendation would be to go 2 Inquisitor and look into bows


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 30, 2011)

Dingo333 said:


> Actually, an Inquisition replaces the normal domain ability, so in effect, yes he could get 3, 1 just has to be an inquisition




umm...

I'm pretty sure THIS:



			
				UM said:
			
		

> Inquisitions are intended for inquisitors, not for other classes that give access to domains. While a cleric or other domain-using class can select an inquisition in place of a domain (if appropriate to the character's deity), *inquisitions do not grant domain spell slots or domain spells, and therefore are much weaker choices for those classes*. These other classes use the appropriate class level as their inquisitor level for the purpose of inquisition granted powers (clerics use their cleric level as their inquisitor level, and so on).




+ THIS:



			
				APG said:
			
		

> If the inquisitor has cleric levels, one of her two domain selections must be the same domain selected as an inquisitor. Levels of cleric and inquisitor stack for the purpose of determining domain powers and abilities, but not for bonus spells.




= You're still screwed.  Screwed worse, in fact, since Inquisitions are inferior to domains and don't give spells, as noted above.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm playing an Inquisitor in the Carrion Crown AP right now.  I'm level 3 and we're still in the first volume/adventure.  As an Inquisitor, I'm constantly wanting the next level, because they keep getting stuff that you want or feel like you need.  If I took a level in Cleric... I just can't see why I would want to.  As an aside, I've liked the class in this AP so far, and I think you won't be disappointed if you just go full Inquisitor.  Of course, you wouldn't be disappointed if you went full Cleric, either, but for different reasons (namely the spell progression).  But as others have pointed out, taking levels away from your Cleric progression slows your access to cooler spells, and taking levels away from your Inquisitor progression slows your access to the cool Inquisitor abilities that give the class its feel.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 1, 2011)

I do still think it's worth starting at level 1 in a full BAB class for feat pre-req purposes as an Inquisitor, but if you don't feel the need, I guess it's manageable.

I'm also still sure that archer Inquisitors don't work too well.  At least with UC they got some (two, to be exact) archery teamwork feats.  That they can't take till levels 6 and 9...


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 1, 2011)

It's true.  For me, Inquisitors take the best of Cleric, Bard, and Ranger and make it into the perfect package.  Adding Cleric on top just seems unnecessary unless you want many low-level spells.

Still, it's your character; do what's fun.


----------

